# Triplets



## BigTom (13 Feb 2012)

Well I've more or less forgotten where I'm posting about these tanks, so I figured I'd just stick this up on its own.

Finally got the last of the three nanos up and running, and was lucky enough to bag some _Indostomus paradoxus_ to put in it (coolest fish ever). Will put up a seperate post about those guys in a few days.

Have now run out of flat surfaces


----------



## awtong (13 Feb 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! I absolutely love it.  Who needs a boring tv when you have this.

Andy


----------



## BigTom (13 Feb 2012)

Heh yeah, they're right next to my desk and are a terrible, terrible distraction.


----------



## foxfish (13 Feb 2012)

Only for the dedicated aquarist    really cool mate.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (13 Feb 2012)

Naturally I'm drawn to the tank with the Pothos growing like crazy!


----------



## BigTom (13 Feb 2012)

Yeah the pothos adapted really quickly, it's bunging out new roots all over the place.


----------



## Eboeagles (13 Feb 2012)

Very nice if only my mrs would let me have multiples!

Can you take a straight on shot so we can see them in their full glory!

Never heard of those fish either but googling them they look pretty cool for sure. How many can you keep in one nano?


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Feb 2012)

Wow I love this  Yeah good idae *Eboeagles *
We want an "FTS" if you can call it that 

Seen this? http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15760

Kris


----------



## xtevo (13 Feb 2012)

Oh, gosh! Awesome nanos.   Can You please make more photos?


----------



## BigTom (13 Feb 2012)

As you wish!


----------



## xtevo (13 Feb 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> As you wish!


Thanks mate! Can you provide us full plant lists for each tanks? Really you are not dosing any ferts? Hard to believe cuz they are true beauties...


----------



## BigTom (13 Feb 2012)

Tank 1: Pothos (_Calathea rufibarba_), needle leaf java fern
Tank 2: _Hygrophila pinnitifada, Blyxa japonica, Hydrocotyle tripartita, Cyperus helferi_ 
Tank 3: Needle leaf and trident java fern, _Bolbitis heudelotii, Cyperus helferi_, unknown moss

And various floating plants.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (13 Feb 2012)

I assume these are also non filtered?


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Feb 2012)

They are brilliant. Beautiful


----------



## BigTom (13 Feb 2012)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> I assume these are also non filtered?



All running Dennerle corner eckfilters. Could probably have them filterless though to be honest, now that the plants are established.


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Feb 2012)

Do you have any pictures of the tenants ?


----------



## BigTom (13 Feb 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Do you have any pictures of the tenants ?



There are videos of the _Dario_ and _Trichopsis_ in the journal threads for two of these tanks -

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 0&start=10
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... accidental

Still working on footage of the _Indostomus_.


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Feb 2012)

Thanks mate 
The _Dario hygsinon_ are very cute   and inquistive. 
The _Trichopsis_ are also very nice. Are they the gourami that croak ? Think I saw a vid on here of them croaking !


----------



## BigTom (13 Feb 2012)

Yeah just heard them croak for the first time today actually. They've grown quite a lot since I took the video, starting to get jiggy I think.


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Feb 2012)

Haha brilliant.  hopefully you'll have a bunch of new ones soon ?


----------

